# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  تزریق IdentityUser به کنترلر AccountController و ایجاد خطا

## pooya1072

سلام
من برای ایجاد یک کاربر جدید , IdentityUser را به Constructor کنترلر AccountControler به عنوان آرگومان inject کردم :
public class AccountController : Controller
    {
        private readonly UserManager<IdentityUser> userManager;
        private readonly SignInManager<IdentityUser> signInManager;
        public AccountController(UserManager<IdentityUser> userManager, SignInManager<IdentityUser> signInManager)
        {
            this.userManager = userManager;
            this.signInManager = signInManager;
        }
   }



وقتی دکمه Register را کلیک میکنم خطای زیر ایجاد میشه:

*.An unhandled exception occurred while processing the request*

InvalidOperationException: Unable to resolve service for type 'Microsoft.AspNetCore.Identity.UserManager`1[Microsoft.AspNetCore.Identity.IdentityUser]' while attempting to activate 'MyGameWebSite.Controllers.AccountController'.
Microsoft.Extensions.DependencyInjection.Activator  Utilities.GetService(IServiceProvider sp, Type type, Type requiredBy, bool isDefaultParameterRequired)


*Microsoft.Extensions.DependencyInjection.Activator  Utilities.GetService(IServiceProvider sp, Type type, Type requiredBy, bool isDefaultParameterRequired)* *lambda_method(Closure , IServiceProvider , object[] )* *Microsoft.AspNetCore.Mvc.Controllers.ControllerAct  ivatorProvider+<>c__DisplayClass4_0.<CreateActivat  or>b__0(ControllerContext controllerContext)* *Microsoft.AspNetCore.Mvc.Controllers.ControllerFac  toryProvider+<>c__DisplayClass5_0.<CreateControlle  rFactory>g__CreateController|0(ControllerContext controllerContext)* *Microsoft.AspNetCore.Mvc.Internal.ControllerAction  Invoker.Next(ref State next, ref Scope scope, ref object state, ref bool isCompleted)* *Microsoft.AspNetCore.Mvc.Internal.ControllerAction  Invoker.InvokeInnerFilterAsync()* *Microsoft.AspNetCore.Mvc.Internal.ResourceInvoker.  InvokeNextResourceFilter()* *Microsoft.AspNetCore.Mvc.Internal.ResourceInvoker.  Rethrow(ResourceExecutedContext context)* *Microsoft.AspNetCore.Mvc.Internal.ResourceInvoker.  Next(ref State next, ref Scope scope, ref object state, ref bool isCompleted)* *Microsoft.AspNetCore.Mvc.Internal.ResourceInvoker.  InvokeFilterPipelineAsync()* *Microsoft.AspNetCore.Mvc.Internal.ResourceInvoker.  InvokeAsync()* *Microsoft.AspNetCore.Builder.RouterMiddleware.Invo  ke(HttpContext httpContext)* *Microsoft.AspNetCore.StaticFiles.StaticFileMiddlew  are.Invoke(HttpContext context)* *Microsoft.AspNetCore.Diagnostics.DeveloperExceptio  nPageMiddleware.Invoke(HttpContext context)*
*
*

ممنون میشم علت و روش رفع خطا را بگید.

----------


## kamranetemadi

سعی کردی readonly ها رو برداری؟

----------


## pooya1072

> سعی کردی readonly ها رو برداری؟


سلام
بله برداشتم، ولی همون خطا میاد.
من فکر میکنم باید توی startup.cs توی سرویس ها IdentityUser را به سرویس ها add کنم ، ولی نمیدونم چطور؟

----------


## hakim22

در ConfigureServices


  services.AddIdentity<ApplicationUser, IdentityRole>()
                .AddEntityFrameworkStores<PortalDbContext>()
                .AddDefaultUI()
                .AddDefaultTokenProviders();

----------


## pooya1072

> در ConfigureServices
> 
> 
>   services.AddIdentity<ApplicationUser, IdentityRole>()
>                 .AddEntityFrameworkStores<PortalDbContext>()
>                 .AddDefaultUI()
>                 .AddDefaultTokenProviders();


ممنون و متشکر

----------

